# Good movies at the cinema



## Firefly (4 Feb 2010)

Being Oscar season anyone see anything good in the cinema? I went to see The Road last night. Must say it was the bleakest film I've seen in a long time. Probably one for the film critics, granted, but I was looking at my watch waiting for this to end. 

***


----------



## Caveat (4 Feb 2010)

I  (almost) saw a 'version' )) of _The Road_ recently on disc.  Didn't play properly.  I thought it looked very good though, but bleak, yes.

_Invictus_ seems to be getting good reviews (critical & public) but the whole concept (and Mr Damon) doesn't greatly appeal to me.

The idea of _Avatar_ *definitely* doesn't appeal to me.  I suppose I feel I should see it though.


----------



## liaconn (4 Feb 2010)

I presume 'An Education' will be back in the cinemas now. It got lukewarm reviews but I really enjoyed it and the sixties setting is great.


----------



## TarfHead (4 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> I .. saw a 'version' )) of ..


 
.. _Up in the air_ last week. It was better than I expected. The way Vera Famiglia (sp?) wore his tie  ?

Will be watching _The Hurt Locker_ this weekend.


----------



## Firefly (4 Feb 2010)

TarfHead said:


> .. The way Vera Famiglia (sp?) wore his tie  ?


 
+1 very impressive , but was she a body-double? 

Hurt Locker is very good.


----------



## Latrade (4 Feb 2010)

I don't understand the "life changing" pompous rubbish people have said after Avatar. I enjoyed it, but it wasn't exactly deep and I strongly refuse to accept the "sci-fi" tagging. Chimps in Space was more sci-fi than Avatar. It's Ferngully with migrane inducing 3D with a bit of alien smut thrown in at best.

I'm still avoiding The Road. The book is pretty bleak as it is and the dark mood lingers in your head for a while, not sure I'm ready for that with a film. May wait for the DVD.

There hasn't been too much that's really whipped up a frenzy for me this year. I probably enjoyed Up the most out of 09's cinematic releases.


----------



## Caveat (4 Feb 2010)

Firefly said:


> Hurt Locker


 
I was very disappointed with this. I say 'very' in that expectations were high but it failed to deliver - for me anyway. Not that I thought it was a _bad_ movie as such - well photograhed and well acted certainly, but I just thought it was very dull.

On the subject of war (kind of) really liked _Inglourious Bastereds_ BTW - but you would probably have to like Tarantino, it's not for everyone.


----------



## Mpsox (4 Feb 2010)

I am required to go and see Alvin and the Chipmunks (the Squeekwel) this weekend with my little un. The Road sounds so much better !!!


----------



## Firefly (4 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> I was very disappointed with this. I say 'very' in that expectations were high but it failed to deliver - for me anyway. Not that I thought it was a _bad_ movie as such - well photograhed and well acted certainly, but I just thought it was very dull.
> /quote]
> I didn't hear anything about Hurt Locker before I rented it so maybe that's why I thought it was good.
> 
> Loved Inglorious too - esp the scene in the cafe/bistro.


----------



## z107 (4 Feb 2010)

I just saw Avator.
Very predictable plot, but the 3D effects exceeded my expectations.

I would recommend it on the basis of the 3D effects.


----------



## ney001 (4 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> I was very disappointed with this. I say 'very' in that expectations were high but it failed to deliver - for me anyway. Not that I thought it was a _bad_ movie as such - well photograhed and well acted certainly, but I just thought it was very dull.
> 
> On the subject of war (kind of) really liked _Inglourious Bastereds_ BTW - but you would probably have to like Tarantino, it's not for everyone.



Have to agree, I was really very disappointed with it.  Reminded me a bit of the 9/11 film with Nicolas Cage - alright up to a point but then the big hero American soldier comes in! 

Inglorious was very good, particularly liked the opening ten minutes! 

Have no interest in Avatar whatsoever!

Last film I saw was paranormal activity - thought this was really very good and quite creepy - I'm not somebody easily scared but jumped quite a bit at this one!.

DVD wise - I recommend District 9 - not the usual rubbish Alien film, quite clever!.   The soloist also a good one.

Looking forward to seeing The Road - loved the book though so probably not a good idea to see the film!


----------



## RonanC (4 Feb 2010)

*Brothers* looks very good from the bits i've seen so far. Jim Sheridan seems to pull everything out of Toby Maguire and Jake Gyllenhaal

*The Road* is a brilliant film imo. Its dark and hard to watch at times but the story of hope in the young child (kodi mcphee) and the fire inside him keeps you watching til the end. Viggo Mortensen is amazing in this film and yet not one Oscar nomination at all for the film. 

*Precious* is a very moving film of a young abused Harlem school girl and her journey from the dark horrible world she lives in to a much better one.


----------



## Caveat (4 Feb 2010)

ney001 said:


> DVD wise - I recommend District 9 - not the usual rubbish Alien film, quite clever!. The soloist also a good one.


 
Yeah, I liked District 9 too. Odd. Starts out almost comedy and slowly darkens!

The soloist?


----------



## Latrade (4 Feb 2010)

ney001 said:


> DVD wise - I recommend District 9 - not the usual rubbish Alien film, quite clever!.



Definitely agree. Though some colleagues do wonder why I refer to them as a"clever fokken prawn" or "it's the sweetie man".

Inglorious just didn't do it for me. I think Tarantino ran out of ideas and talent halfway through Pulp Fiction. He could do a handy turn at short films though, it's just the filler he has to come up with to make it a full movie. Having said that, the film is saved by some excellent acting.


----------



## huskerdu (4 Feb 2010)

Mpsox said:


> I am required to go and see Alvin and the Chipmunks (the Squeekwel) this weekend with my little un. The Road sounds so much better !!!



My deepest sympathies. I resent the 2 hours of my life that was wasted on the Chipmunks.

I'm another fan of The Road, but I am a massive Cormac McCarthy fan, and I know its not everyones taste.


----------



## emaol (4 Feb 2010)

*Edge of Darkness* is good, almost very good, but you won't feel too cheerful at the end of it all.
Read *The Road*, and whilst I enjoyed it, really don't want to see any more bleakness.
*Avatar* is a real popcorn movie, park your brain and enjoy the spectacle (sic).
Went to see *Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs* with the kids when it was on the cinema and rather enjoyed it! Think this is just out on DVD.

+1 for both *District 9* and *Hurt Locker*

One I want to see next is *A Prophet*


----------



## Caveat (5 Feb 2010)

Latrade said:


> Inglorious just didn't do it for me. I think Tarantino ran out of ideas and talent halfway through Pulp Fiction. He could do a handy turn at short films though, it's just the filler he has to come up with to make it a full movie. Having said that, the film is saved by some excellent acting.


 
It's often said that you either love or hate Tarantino but I feel neither way. I genuinely think that both Pulp Fiction and Jackie Brown were excellent movies but for me, that's where it ends mostly.

Reservoir Dogs obviously caused a big stir initially but look at it now and it's very self conscious, mannered and almost stagey. Plus it's a complete rip off of an earlier Japanese film.

If Tarantino would quit messing about, showing off with tricksy stuff and making knowing references all the time it would suit him a lot better. I really don't want to see homages to Kung Fu, B Movies - whatever  - directed with a smirking eye. Jackie Brown was almost totally conventional - yet some would argue his best movie.

As mentioned, the best scenes in Inglourious were fairly conventional ones too.


----------



## VOR (5 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> If Tarantino would quit messing about, showing off with tricksy stuff and making knowing references all the time it would suit him a lot better.


 
+1.  I always liked Tarantino. Then I realised watching Kill Bill that he spent too much time showing off to the audience. It just started to irritate me. It seemed every scene had to show how much he knew about Japanese movies, Chinese movies etc etc.

And then I went to see Basterds and realised he had dedicated entire scenes to showing off about his knowledge of French and German movies. IMO, the opening scene is truly brilliant and the movie goes down hill from there.


----------



## MrMan (5 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> I was very disappointed with this. I say 'very' in that expectations were high but it failed to deliver - for me anyway. Not that I thought it was a _bad_ movie as such - well photograhed and well acted certainly, but I just thought it was very dull.
> 
> On the subject of war (kind of) really liked _Inglourious Bastereds_ BTW - but you would probably have to like Tarantino, it's not for everyone.



I agree, i thought Hurt Locker was a little dull and overhyped. I wasn't giving much hope for Inglorious Basterds but I really enjoyed it, definitiely one of the best of '09.


----------



## tiger (5 Feb 2010)

huskerdu said:


> ...I'm another fan of The Road, but I am a massive Cormac McCarthy fan, and I know its not everyones taste.


Yes, I thought the road was a horrible, depressing, miserable film.
As they say, not a first date film


----------



## Firefly (5 Feb 2010)

tiger said:


> As they say, not a first date film


 
LOL . No too many opportunities to throw the arm around her!!


----------



## TarfHead (5 Feb 2010)

from the Irish Times website



> .. the Irish Film Institute (IFI) screening free movies as part of its open day.
> 
> The IFI is holding the open day to celebrate the completion of its redevelopment project. It will host a number of free screenings including _The Ballroom of Romance, Grizzly Man, 2001: A Space Odyssey_ and _Crazy Heart. The Lives of Others_ , the winning film from the IFI's recent online poll to find the nation’s favourite film to have been shown at the cinema , will also be screened.
> 
> Tickets for all screenings will be available from 11am from the IFI on a first-come, first-served basis with a maximum of four tickets per person.


 
[broken link removed]


----------



## Bazoo (5 Feb 2010)

The best film I've seen recently was The White Ribbon, at the Lighthouse, but I'm not sure it's on anymore.


----------



## ney001 (5 Feb 2010)

Xtra vision have a great sale on at the mo. 4 DVDs 22 euro. I jyst got myself psycho and midnight express, one flew over the cuckoos nest and original inglorious  for himself! Looking forward to a nice cold heineken and good film tomorrow night!


----------



## Teatime (6 Feb 2010)

Firefly said:


> Hurt Locker is very good.


 
Took your advice and got it out last night, excellent movie. Very tense.


----------



## DeeFox (8 Feb 2010)

I loved Up in the Air and would highly recommend it - thought it was entertaining throughout.


----------



## Thirsty (8 Feb 2010)

Agree _The Road_ is deeply disturbing; but it's almost one of those movies that you really have to see. 

Rather like [Godwin alert!] learning about the WWII Holocaust; it's not something pleasant but very important to know.

Having said that I did think about leaving the cinema at one point - it's pretty relentless and not easy to take.

My one serious issue though is the rating of 16A; I brought my 16 yr old son & his friend and had I known more about the content (haven't read the book) we'd have gone to something else.


----------



## Caveat (8 Feb 2010)

Saw _The Soloist_ last night - pretty good (thanks Ney!)

Watching _Noise_ tonight - which sounds interesting.

(Edit: pun not intended BTW!)


----------



## Latrade (8 Feb 2010)

General advice: avoid Lovely Bones. Not just of you've read the book before hand either, just avoid altogether.


----------



## Caveat (8 Feb 2010)

The oscar shortlisted one with the Irish girl is it?

Why, what's the beef Latrade? (Know nothing about it myself except the name)


----------



## Latrade (8 Feb 2010)

Caveat said:


> The one with the oscar shortlisted Irish girl is it?
> 
> Why, what's the beef Latrade? (Know nothing about myself except the name)


 
I difficult without comparing it to the book. I'm not a person for expecting them to stick to the material closely, I'd rather the directors do take their own direction as book and film are two very different media and so there has to be some compromise.

But...the compromise seems to be doing away with the family side of things and her circle of friends. Yet to me that was the main premise of the book. Jackson's view is it's her own "heaven" that should be focus and letting his lackies at WEGA go mental on the CGI. It really is all style and no substance.

So you lose the pretext behind many of the events within her family. I saw it with someone who hadn't read the book and they kind of proved the this at several points (avoiding spoilers) by wondering where "that" had come from or why something had just happened or why somebody had just done something. 

Basically, there's just no cohesion to the whole thing and it ends up very disjointed and ultimately boring.

It has its moments, Saoirse Ronan is excellent, but Stanley Tucci steals the whole thing for me. He's excellent and probably worth the admission fee alone if you have to pay to see it.


----------



## Slash (8 Feb 2010)

Saw *Invictus* over the weekend.

As fan of Eastwood, Freeman, Damon, and anything to do with rugby, I had high hopes for this film, but was a little disappointed. Acting was good, but there were too many cliches for me - most, but not all, white people were, or started out, arrogant and unlikeable, and all black people were almost perfect.

There was at least one editing error in the movie and a spelling error in the closing credits. The usually meticulous Mr Eastwood may not have been totally committed to this movie.

If you don't like or appreciate rugby, don't bother going to this movie.


----------



## Caveat (9 Feb 2010)

Slash said:


> As fan of Eastwood, Freeman, Damon, and anything to do with rugby, I had high hopes for this film, but was a little disappointed. Acting was good, but there were too many cliches for me - most, but not all, white people were, or started out, arrogant and unlikeable, and all black people were almost perfect.
> 
> If you don't like or appreciate rugby, don't bother going to this movie.


 
Kind of confirms my suspicions. I'm not even a fan of any of the above except MF so I think I'll give this a miss.


----------



## notagardener (10 Feb 2010)

Check out 'A Prophet', about a young arab man sent to a french prison who becomes involved with the mafia. Excellent movie

[broken link removed]


----------



## Complainer (10 Feb 2010)

Wasn't hugely impressed with 'Up in The Air' at the weekend. Just a bit too slow for my liking.


----------



## lightswitch (10 Feb 2010)

Thirsty said:


> Agree _The Road_ is deeply disturbing; but it's almost one of those movies that you really have to see.
> 
> Rather like [Godwin alert!] learning about the WWII Holocaust; it's not something pleasant but very important to know.
> 
> ...


 
With regard to The Road, having read the book, the movie is good but the book is so incredibly written it really doesn't compare.  I didn't fined it unduly disturbing, pretty much what one one expect given a dooms day scenario I would have thought.  Was also a bit surprised it was 16 as well though.

Precious, I found far more disturbing given that it is based on life in the present day.

Its Complicated, really good for a laugh if you just want some entertainment, a good date movie I would say.

The Brothers, a good movie overall.

Haven't seen the Avatar but will be seeing both The lovely Bones and Invictus this weekend so thanks for the reviews.


----------



## Bazoo (12 Feb 2010)

Did anyone else see The White Ribbon?

Did anyone see A Serious Man?


----------



## Teatime (15 Feb 2010)

Slash said:


> Saw *Invictus* over the weekend.


 
Does the movie mention the All Black team getting food poisoning before the final?


----------



## Homer (15 Feb 2010)

Teatime said:


> Does the movie mention the All Black team getting food poisoning before the final?



That's the first thing I asked my son after he came back from the movie.  Maybe he hadn't been paying attention, but he said that there was no reference whatever to food poisoning or anything of that nature.

I guess a touch of realism would have spoiled the 'feel good' ending.

Homer


----------

